# Klein's new heavy duty stripper



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Looks like flipping it over would free awkward.


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

It stinks!


----------



## KelvinKlein (Jul 10, 2016)

Have you tried it, Majewski?


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

Heck yea! I picked it up from the peg hook and I said "f this shi...." And put it back.


----------



## frenchelectrican (Mar 15, 2007)

KelvinKlein said:


> http://www.homedepot.com/p/Klein-Tools-Heavy-Duty-Wire-Stripper-K12055SEN/206964840
> 
> Looks OK I guess. I have their heavy duty needle nose, but they're pretty miserable at stripping stranded wire. This claims to do both, just flip it over (I guess it changes the angle of the cutting edge?).


I would not touch that one because the way it set up and if it was sized to cut soild conductors but not on stranded conductors then it not worth it.,,

try to flip it over .,, na salamat ( no thanks ) 

I would get something better than that.,,

but I am a old school guy.,,, I just used my trusty linesman pliers and if you do it right ya can strip the conductor insluation off equally quick as that gimzo is .,,


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

Plus if you arc out certain size cuts with linesman you can make a custom grove for striping!


----------



## frenchelectrican (Mar 15, 2007)

Majewski said:


> Plus if you arc out certain size cuts with linesman you can make a custom grove for striping!


Been there with that and I have two of them like that !!!


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

It's a war wound for 1 thing but it's also like a favorite T shirt for 2....


----------



## Going_Commando (Oct 1, 2011)

Majewski said:


> Plus if you arc out certain size cuts with linesman you can make a custom grove for striping!


I have some linemans that I blew a hole through them the day after I bought them. They strip #12 like a boss now in the notch.


----------



## Going_Commando (Oct 1, 2011)

KelvinKlein said:


> http://www.homedepot.com/p/Klein-Tools-Heavy-Duty-Wire-Stripper-K12055SEN/206964840
> 
> Looks OK I guess. I have their heavy duty needle nose, but they're pretty miserable at stripping stranded wire. This claims to do both, just flip it over (I guess it changes the angle of the cutting edge?).


Those things look like junk. Ideal has them beat by miles. No contest, really.


----------



## just the cowboy (Sep 4, 2013)

*Differant numbers*



KelvinKlein said:


> http://www.homedepot.com/p/Klein-Tools-Heavy-Duty-Wire-Stripper-K12055SEN/206964840
> 
> Looks OK I guess. I have their heavy duty needle nose, but they're pretty miserable at stripping stranded wire. This claims to do both, just flip it over (I guess it changes the angle of the cutting edge?).


It probaly just has differant numbers on the other side. Ideal has differant numbers for the same hole, stranded is one size bigger. And like Mech said curve on upside down position would feel funny.


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

I like the idea. When terminating I want a stripper, a cutter, and a pliers with a wide flat tip to hold the wires when I twist them. A hole to loop the wire is nice too. 

Strippers have a useless pliers tip and a marginal cutter. 

The flip is dumb on this, that's OK if the handles are symmetrical. Other strippers just number them for solid on one side and stranded on the other side. (Of course it's the same holes!) No need to flip, just go up a size for stranded if its marked for solid. 

This gadget should be better pliers and cutters with the stronger construction and stiffer hinge. 

It says it can only hold three wires to twist, that would be a mistake, too small. It says the holes are bolt shears, not for looping the wire, not a big deal, but probably a mistake not putting a hole there somewhere. 

I know southwire has a linemans with a few stripping holes, and maybe Irwin? Not sure if there's a high quality linemans with the stripping holes. Three holes would probably be enough, 10/12/14 solid = 12/14/16 stranded


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

Actually there's a Klein

http://www.kleintools.com/catalog/h.../journeyman-side-cutters-wire-strippercrimper


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

splatz said:


> Actually there's a Klein
> 
> http://www.kleintools.com/catalog/h.../journeyman-side-cutters-wire-strippercrimper


How do I not own 3 of these!?


----------



## drspec (Sep 29, 2012)

I love these Milwaukee

10 in. 6 in 1 Combination Wire Pliers

I don't use stranded very often but when I did, they worked pretty well.

http://thd.co/2ch2Mw2


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

There are a couple cheapos ...

Goldblatt linemans - I might try these if I every came across them, cheapos or not - that one extra size for stripping










Commercial Electric / Home Depot store brand junk


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

I really want to order those kleins.


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

Majewski said:


> I really want to order those kleins.


But doesn't it piss you off that they don't strip 14 solid?


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

Oh when I'm done with em they'll strip 14!


----------



## TGGT (Oct 28, 2012)

Channellock makes a needle nose with 12 and 14 gauge stripping holes. I don't think I'd ever use it.


----------



## frenchelectrican (Mar 15, 2007)

splatz said:


> Actually there's a Klein
> 
> http://www.kleintools.com/catalog/h.../journeyman-side-cutters-wire-strippercrimper


Hey!!! 

did someone steal my kleins ??

but honestly I am tempting to order that if I know the price of that.


----------



## Jhellwig (Jun 18, 2014)

splatz said:


> Actually there's a Klein
> 
> http://www.kleintools.com/catalog/h.../journeyman-side-cutters-wire-strippercrimper


Those are for people that install wire nuts correctly.:jester::jester::jester::jester:


----------



## Palm (Jun 27, 2016)

I think the problem of the heavy duty strippers is that the idea loses sight of the mission. Strippers are to be lightweight for when you're wiring lights all day with your arms raised above your head.

This bloat in design is like what too many auto companies did to their mini-pickups, the Colorado and Tacoma now look full size.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Palm said:


> I think the problem of the heavy duty strippers is that the idea loses sight of the mission. Strippers are to be lightweight for when you're wiring lights all day with your arms raised above your head.
> 
> This bloat in design is like what too many auto companies did to their mini-pickups, the Colorado and Tacoma now look full size.


Great point. I also like strippers that are just strippers for that type thing, no bolt cutter, no crimper, etc


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

Yup! But I still want a pair or two of this one!


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

I have always used the same hole to strip solid and stranded. Apparently I have to go back and fix a couple decades of work. Darn it.


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

Me too, dang it!


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)

HackWork said:


> I have always used the same hole to strip solid and stranded. Apparently I have to go back and fix a couple decades of work. Darn it.




lol right? Silly us


----------



## Satch (Mar 3, 2011)

MechanicalDVR said:


> Great point. I also like strippers that are just strippers for that type thing, no bolt cutter, no crimper, etc



Mech, I am the same way. Next to Philips screwdriver tips I cannot imagine a more consumable product than wire strippers. At least the stamped steel types.

I thought about the adjustable end type strippers like the very well made Knipex 11 series. Particularly the chromed versions with ergonomic grips. 










Then it dawned on me. Really? Great quality product but you have to adjust them for every size, they are two or three times the price of stamped strippers and take up more room in a pouch. I like the looks and all that but I won't delude myself into thinking they will strip wire any better or more efficiently than a $15 pair of Ideal T strippers. 

I have pretty much stayed with the Ideal stamped metal strippers for years now. I do use the ergonomic Super T models now though. Specifically the 45-618. It has a clip to keep them closed, the little 6/8 screw cutting holes, and thicker grips which work better for me. 










Don't get me wrong. Buy and use what you like or want. It is what makes the world go round. In fact, I had considered Klein's multipurpose pliers but at nearly $45 a pair I could not see them knocking my Knipex models off their pedestal and I already had strippers. These new models may be worth looking at with a price just under $30.


----------



## Satch (Mar 3, 2011)

HackWork said:


> I have always used the same hole to strip solid and stranded. Apparently I have to go back and fix a couple decades of work. Darn it.


Dang it, man. I didn't get the notice either.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Satch said:


> Mech, I am the same way. Next to Philips screwdriver tips I cannot imagine a more consumable product than wire strippers. At least the stamped steel types.
> 
> I have pretty much stayed with the Ideal stamped metal strippers for years now. I do use the ergonomic Super T models now though. Specifically the 45-618. It has a clip to keep them closed, the little 6/8 screw cutting holes, and thicker grips which work better for me.


When the Leatherman tool was first becoming popular I was gifted several by friends and relatives. I liked it a lot. When working in on a contract in Europe as a foreman I kept adding these type multi tools to my daily carry. I had a bag full of multitools of every kind. One afternoon during a inspector's work review I found myself needing to redo a simple power connection to a din audio video rack and a pair of linemen's would have made quick work of it. BUT I didn't have any. I had to chase down one of our guys in a rather large complex to get a pair of real pliers. After the job meeting the next day I reevaluated the issue of multitools. Since then the only one I find to be worthwhile is a 10in1 or similar screwdriver.


----------

